# Lab for Calendar Printing



## Bernice (May 19, 2011)

I want to work with a couple of high schools in my area next year with their fundraising programs. Can anyone recommend a good lab that doesn't charge an arm and a leg that prints calendars (8 x 11, 12 x 12 or 11 x 17 spiral bound). I've found several places but they are charging retail ($15 to $20) for printing and that won't leave any profit for the schools.

Thanks.

Bernice


----------



## CCericola (May 19, 2011)

*Non-Personalized Calendars:*
Have you tried local printers (non-photography printers)? They may be able to help. You might even find a printer that will discount or donate the calendars to support a local school in exchange they print their sponsor information somewhere on the calendar.

*Personalized Calendars:*
Mpix/Millers


----------



## sandersjessica (Jun 10, 2011)

Check out 48HourPrint.com. They do calendar printing for much cheaper than retail. You can just upload your design right to their site; it's easy and fast.


----------



## balajim (Jul 10, 2011)

Try Print24. They should be able to help, just google them...


----------



## balajim (Jul 10, 2011)

Cheap Calendar Printing, this is a link to their site..


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jul 15, 2011)

balajim said:


> Try Print24. They should be able to help, just google them...



I wouldn't use them just because of their obnoxious red website! haha


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 15, 2011)

Check out www.moo.com

They have some of the coolest, modern products out there!

I use them for my business cards and my proof books.  

They always exceed my expectations!  From the high quality printing to lightning fast shipping.

Check'm out!!


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 15, 2011)

I switched my printing from MPIX to Nations Photo Lab because their prices were lower and their quality the same as MPIX.

Nations Photo Lab - Professional Photo Printing and Digital Photo Finishing Services Online


----------

